# volvo 242t fuel dizzy.



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

i have one but im not doing a turbo for a while i was wondering the procedure behind the swap? instillation should be simple and i believe itll bolt right to my air box if anyone has any tips please dont hesitate to comment


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

hewhosleepswithbears said:


> i have one but im not doing a turbo for a while i was wondering the procedure behind the swap? instillation should be simple and i believe itll bolt right to my air box if anyone has any tips please dont hesitate to comment


It won't fit, it is CIS-Lambda/Basic, you have CIS-E
Did you read the PDF on K-Jetronic I linked in one of your other threads?
It seems you don't know the difference between CIS, CIS Lambda, CIS-E, and CIS-Motronic.
You ought to read up on it.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

nbvwfan said:


> It won't fit, it is CIS-Lambda/Basic, you have CIS-E
> Did you read the PDF on K-Jetronic I linked in one of your other threads?
> It seems you don't know the difference between CIS, CIS Lambda, CIS-E, and CIS-Motronic.
> You ought to read up on it.


i do know the difference but ive just heard that you can use something from the 242 fuel distributor or maybe the airbox so i was curious


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

Explain your question?

Volvo`s turbo got K-Jet too , but airbox is not the same


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

my question is can i use anything at all from a volvo 242 fuel distributor because ive seen people use pump and i want to know how they did it...


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

I dont know a lot about volvo distibutors but they got "extra fuel" sensor like Audi.But think most of Audi turbo was CISe, however volvo is CIS or CIS-lambda.

Check turbobrics.com or k-jet.org


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Turbo Audi's and Turbo Volvo's Used K-Jetronic (CIS-With Lambda)









Read up in this link. 
That is an incompatible system to try and merge to KE-Jetronic (CIS-E) as it has the WUR and Frequency valve, not to mention a different supply and return line count and arrangement and very different distributor and metering box.

It won't work.


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

Why u think author have CISe? :sly:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Zhorik said:


> Why u think author have CISe? :sly:


Apologies
I looked at the OP's other posts.
Being a Rocco and from the looks in this thread he has CIS Basic.
So yes, the Volvo meter is compatible provided the airbox and metering plate is used.
It may be possible to use the stock plate, but not seeing the 242t meter hole patterns I am not certain.
While the systems may be compatible from a mechanical standpoint, running it F/I takes a bit more to tune and setup. The other item needed is the WUR and likely the ECU.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

nbvwfan said:


> Apologies
> I looked at the OP's other posts.
> Being a Rocco and from the looks in this thread he has CIS Basic.
> So yes, the Volvo meter is compatible provided the airbox and metering plate is used.
> ...


my brother has a 242 and hes doing an ls1 swap so i can use everything. i need to get onto turboricks


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

hewhosleepswithbears said:


> my brother has a 242 and hes doing an ls1 swap so i can use everything. i need to get onto turboricks


If that is the case, then just migrate his CIS setup onto yours.
Most all of it would be a direct swap. The only issues you might encounter are some mechanical arrangements.
You probably need the ECU, Distributor, and WUR


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

cool i still need to do more research but thankyou for the advice.


----------

